# Tv box for Indian channels



## mrbombay (Nov 30, 2015)

I have now been living in USA for 2 month. I love this country and really like it. It's exactly as I was imaging it when I was younger.

I am working most of the time, but my wife is staying home at the moment. Not so easy to find a job for her. So I wanted to buy her a tv box so she can watch her tv channels.

Now we have an tv box called Jadoo, we got it as a gift from a friend. But the problem with the jadoobox is that the channels keep very poor quality. Lot of the time the channels don't work. Which box do you recommend me to buy ? I want to watch USA channels and Indian channels. The important indian channels we want to see is Set Max, Star gold, Colors, Zeetv, B4U, B4U music. 

I appreciate all help I can get in this matters. I don't want to buy a box that later show to be worthless.


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

mrbombay said:


> I have now been living in USA for 2 month. I love this country and really like it. It's exactly as I was imaging it when I was younger.
> 
> I am working most of the time, but my wife is staying home at the moment. Not so easy to find a job for her. So I wanted to buy her a tv box so she can watch her tv channels.
> 
> ...


What area do you live in? Who is the local Cable TV provider?

At least some of them (such as Optimum/Cablevision) offer several Indian TV channels.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Dish Network certainly does, although I would recommend choosing a Dish Network reseller since the promotions tend to be better that way.


----------



## mrbombay (Nov 30, 2015)

I have already contacted Dish network before I wrote I started my search. But their prices is a rip off. They have a package for 45*$/month for the hindi channels I want to watch. And that's only for the hindi channels. If I want to watch the US channels I have to add 20 $.

I find that to much, if that's the case I stick to my Jadoo box and just get used to poor quality.


----------



## Thorium (Oct 30, 2015)

I was also subscribing with Dish in the past. And I agree with you, their prices are :boxing:

But since last year I am a cord cutter. Both me and my neighbour are using easybox iptv. I don't know about the channels you asked for. But I will ask my neighbour for you. 

I am very pleased with the box. The picture quality is great and it also got Kodi preconfigured and I have lot more than 1000 channels from all over the world. I am mostly using my box for watching Boxnation and Sky UK sport. It's a great channel for all the boxing lovers.


----------

